# طلب مساعدة في مشروع تحكم في Bar Code Reader



## MedoMechatronics (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
انا طالب في هندسة المكاترونكس اريد ان اقوم بعمل مشروع هو عبارة عن التحكم في Bar Code Reader عن طريق الParallel Port ولكن اواجه مشكلة هي كود كيفية توليد الباركود عن طريق برنامج الVisual Basic وكيفية جعل الباركود ريدر يقرا الكود الذي تم توليده وتخزينه في قاعدة البيانات 
ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة في مجال الباركود و الفيجوال ان يساعدني ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## العجارمة (28 مارس 2011)

*طلب مساعدة في مشروع تخرج*

ان طالبة في هندسة الحاسوب سنة خامسة اطلب المساعدة منكم في اقرب وقت في مشروع الباركود البرنامج و الدارة الكهربائية ارجو الرد 
ايميلي 
:56:[email protected]


----------

